# pilot light reignition on older williams model



## kachas (Feb 18, 2004)

*Lighting pilot*



Unregistered said:


> Okay, here comes a remedial question. The pilot light on my williams wall mounted heater (30DV.38) just went out. Supposedly there should be plates that tell how to ignite, but they are nowhere to be found. The configuration is that under the bottom panel, there are two green knobs: one that controls the heat level, and one knob with on, off and pilot(upside down). Thre is also a red ignition push button.
> 
> My question is: What settings should the knobs be set to? Obviously, the pilot switched should be set, but what constitutes it being "set?" And should the heat setting remain on low or high and then readjusted after the pilot light is lit?
> 
> It seems that this should be an easy thing to do myself...if I knew how to do it. But I don't. Any guidance would be appreciated.



First take pilot knob and turn to pilot posistion
Press in and hold
Press ignitor red button a few times
pilot should light but keep pilot button depressed for 1 min.
let off pilot should stay lit
if not???
is ignitor working
no
use match
pilot won`t stay lit after light ing needs repair

other knob is for temp
turn down 1 or off while lighting then turn up after you get pilot lit


----------

